# Nana's Favorite Dishcloth Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

So pretty in batches of colors! (Reminds me of waffles)

http://lawsofknitting.com/new-knitters/kitchen-dishcloth-nonis-favorite-pattern/


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice dish cloth. Thanks for the link.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a nice one, thx. Lovely colours too; that makes a difference.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you MrsB for the link. This is one of my favorite patterns for dishcloths. On the same page there is a pattern for the Lattice Stitch pattern that is very pretty too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They are nice cloth as they are textured. Texture helps clean dishes, counters, and table.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I love doing dish cloths. Thanks for the links. I was given one recently and now I see it was a double seed st. Thanks.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I notice the cloth called for a five needle which means the cloth is more tense.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pattern...thanks


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice. Love that they are textured.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Great pattern; thanks for sharing!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a great site!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, beautiful stitch! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

MrsB said:


> So pretty in batches of colors! (Reminds me of waffles)
> 
> http://lawsofknitting.com/new-knitters/kitchen-dishcloth-nonis-favorite-pattern/


You won't believe this, but I was just about to look up patterns for dishcloths! Reading the newsletter and there it was.

Hope that made you smile.

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks!! I am in facecloth mode--never enough patterns to try, lol!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I just finished making this dish cloth w/a slight variation of K2 at the beg of ea row...came out gorgeous!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you MrsB....this looks like a good one....i love knitting dishcloths!!
julie


----------



## chardon62 (Apr 3, 2014)

I love the pattern What does Bo mean or should it be cast off. Iam a beginner.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

chardon62 said:


> I love the pattern What does Bo mean or should it be cast off. Iam a beginner.


Bind Off. We were all beginners at one time. Hope you are enjoying the process of learning.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

chardon62 said:


> I love the pattern What does Bo mean or should it be cast off. Iam a beginner.


You will find other ways to read the BO.
FO=fasten off
CO=cast off

My brain just froze. I had 2 others, but brain stopped, LOL!

Dish cloth patterns are a great way to try out new stitch patterns. Have fun!!!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I made this one for a friend. I like the way it turned out, but it doesn't match the one shown here. Wonder what I did? Thought I had a photo......But no, Figures. Any way, my friend said it was too pretty touse.


----------

